# Kennenlernen der SPS Programmierung in Step 7



## dave_77 (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit heut neu hier indiesem Forum.

Da mich der SPS Bereich ziemlich interessiert hab ich gleich mal eine Frage.

Mir geht es nur erstmal im Allgemeinen um folgendes.

Ich bekomme eine Aufgabe zum Programmieren in S7, egal was für eine.

Wie geht ihr an so eine Aufgabe ran?

Zeichnet ihr euch erstmal einen Stromlaufplan und programmiert erst dann oder wie geht ihr da vor?

Weil ich weiß noch nicht so wie ich die Lösung für eine Aufgabe anfangen soll.

Es wäre schön wenn ihr einem unwissenden eure Erfahrungen weitergeben könnt.

Ich danke euch schon mal dafür.

Gruß David:wink:


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke mal, das es zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Stromlaufplan mit der benötigten Perepherie und der Zuordnung schon gibt. Ansonsten klar - das muss erstmal her.
Nun daraus eine Symbolik-Liste in der SPS erstellen.
Sich den gewünschten/benötigten Ablauf überlegen und ggf. ein Ablaufdiagramm dazu erstellen.
Entsprechend des Ablauf-Diagramms dann das Programm umsetzen.

Aber das ist nun wirklich auch sehr einfach gehalten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## dave_77 (16 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank Larry für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde deine Anmerkungen mal durchprobieren.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wann ich eine UND oder eine ODER oder wann muß es negiert werden ... .
Wann setzte ich einfach welche logische Verknüpfung das weiß ich einfach noch nicht.

Oder sollte ich mich vielleicht erstmal mit Siemens Logo!Soft beschäftigen??
Ist das vielleicht einfacher zu programmieren wie die S7 Programmierung??

Ich habe einfach noch Probleme bei der Umsetzung der Aufgabe in eine schnelle Lösung.
Ich würde es gern endlich verstehen. Wenn ich das mal verstanden habe ergibt sich das andere von selbst.
Vielleicht hast du für mich ein paar Tips oder Hilfestellungen das ich endlich zum Ziel komme.

Ich danke dir schonmal für deine noch kommende Antwort.

Gruß David


----------



## volker (16 Juli 2012)

wann man welche elemente benutzt ergibt sich aus der aufgabenstellung.
das kann man so nicht pauschalisieren.

schau dir mal die ausbildungsunterlagen an


----------



## dave_77 (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo Volker,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Werde gleich mal nachschauen.

Ich melde mich wieder wenn deine Homepage und Ausbildungsunterlagen durchgestöbert habe.

Gruß David


----------



## CK1 (10 August 2012)

hallo dave

wenn du ganz am Anfang stehst würde ich dir erstmal die Getting Startet Dokumente von Siemens Empfehlen.
in denen werden viele Grundsätzliche dinge schonmal vorab geklärt.

Ansonsten ist es wichtig das jder Ausgang nur an einer Stelle gesetzt wird.
Wenn du das Verstanden hast kannst du dir dann überlegen was nötig ist um den Ausgang zu setzen oder nicht zu setzten.
Das kommt dann von ganz allein.

Aber ganz zu Anfang steht wie bei den meisten dingen im Leben erstmal etwas Arbeit. Lesen, lernen, verstehen und dann anwenden^^


----------



## Blockmove (10 August 2012)

Also wenn du wirklich ganz unten anfängst, dann schau dir doch mal Lego Mindstorms oder fischertechnik Robo TX an.
Damit bekommst du schnell ein "Gefühl" für logische Verknüpfungen. Ausserdem sind Modelle dabei und es bewegt sich was 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rudi (10 August 2012)

CK1 schrieb:


> hallo dave
> 
> Ansonsten ist es wichtig das jder Ausgang nur an einer Stelle gesetzt wird.
> 
> ^^


Ist zwar schöner aber geht natürlich auch anders.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (13 August 2012)

Du solltest mal bei Amazon nach einschlägiger Literatur suchen. Dort gibt es einige Bücher, die in das Thema einführen. Ich halte es für gefährlich, mit Halbwissen an Automatisierungsaufgaben ran zu gehen.

Empfehlenswerte Bücher:

Step7-spezifisch:
http://www.amazon.de/STEP-7-Crashku...9407/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1344853248&sr=8-6

AUCH für Step7:
http://www.amazon.de/SPS-Programmie...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344853298&sr=1-1


----------



## CK1 (16 August 2012)

bevor du gleich Geld ausgibst lies dir erstmal das hier durch

http://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINUMERIK_SIMODRIVE_04_2010_D/S7_GS.pdf?p=1

Siemens bietet viele solcher Dokumente.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 August 2012)

Der Volker hat dir ja in Beitrag #3 schon einen guten Link zu Unterlagen genannt.

Und *HIER* gibt es auch noch was


----------

